# Black Lab



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

My BIL and SIL have a 2-yr-old black lab. My SIL's daughter and her husband had this dog as a puppy. As he grew, they realized they had bitten off more than they could chew so my SIL and BIL took the dog. They have worked with him, but due to a significant change in work schedule and a life change, the dog just doesn't get the time, attention or exercise he needs. 

They are looking for a good home for this dog. He has an abundance of energy and they would love to see him go to a family who is knowledgeable about labs and can provide him the training and exercise he needs. 

They live in the North Dallas, TX area and travel to the Shreveport, LA area often. If you are interested or know of someone who might be interested having a young black lab, please let me know and I'll put you in contact with them.

Thanks.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

I wish I was closer. I want a younger Lab so my 8 year Yellow Lab (Service Dog) can help train a younger lab for Service Dog duty.


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

topofmountain said:


> I wish I was closer. I want a younger Lab so my 8 year Yellow Lab (Service Dog) can help train a younger lab for Service Dog duty.


Bummer. Wish you were closer as well. This dog needs to have a job. He gets so little attention right now and my SIL feels horrible about it. She really wants to find him a good home. I fear what they may do with him if they can't find him a new home soon.


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

Sadly labs and their mixes are the most represented dogs in shelters. People don't realize that these dogs are a commitment that last for years. I feel sad for the dog.


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

WV Farm girl said:


> Sadly labs and their mixes are the most represented dogs in shelters. People don't realize that these dogs are a commitment that last for years. I feel sad for the dog.


I didn't know labs were the most represented dogs in shelters. I thought that distinction went to pit bulls. 

My SIL tried to talk her daughter and husband out of getting this dog as a puppy, but it's the one they wanted. When it didn't work out, my SIL and BIL agreed to take the dog because they didn't want to see him go to a shelter. 

Sure hope they can find a good home for him.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I've got a stray Lab at my house as we speak. He showed up on Saturday and has just taken over. I've been working with rescues and local media to find his owners but it seems they don't want to be found. Labs can be, shall we say, exuberant, in their enthusiasm.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

They are so loyal, & trusting. I rescued my yellow lab & had him trained @ 5 years old. He never lets me out of his sight even at night when I sleep. The minute I move he is awake.
I love Labs, most of the dogs I have had are Labs. 
They are full of energy. Even my 8 year old when the ball comes out he is like a 2 year old. A ball & the River is a crazy fun time with him. We live about 5 block from the Colorado River.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have a full grown chocolate lab, Cujo. He is, indeed, one of the most loving dogs I've ever had. He also has an extensive amount of energy and is most always on the move when he is outdoors. (In the house it is totally different in that he will climb into my lap...all 80+ lbs of him...lay down immediately and not budge a muscle for as long as I let him stay.) He also will sit for very lengthy periods of time on the top of one of our knolls looking out over the pastures; and when he sees a rabbit or squirrel move, he takes off to catch it. (He made a great friend for my young Karakachan too.)


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are a couple pictures my SIL sent me this morning.

View attachment 21830

View attachment 21831


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Beautiful dog!!


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

The lab now has a new home on 3 acres, plus the adjoining acreage belongs to extended family. He is going to have lots of room for exercise and get lots of attention.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Woot! That's great news! I'm so glad he found a home!


----------

